# Removing concrete shelf (fireplace)



## Leigh82 (Jun 9, 2015)

Hello all I am a new subscriber to this wonderful forum . I am looking for a little direction on how to remove concrete shelf on my fireplace. Should I be using a sheldge hammer and chizel or circular saw? Not sure if the is rebar or what not inside. The concrete shelf is about 1' off the ground (floating) the fireplace is brick. I have purchased tile 3x2' to install over the brick for a modern look. Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Without at least picture it's anyone's guess how to get rid of it.


----------



## Leigh82 (Jun 9, 2015)

Sorry not sure how to add image I did try


----------



## Leigh82 (Jun 9, 2015)

here are some pictures , hopefully they worked


----------



## Tscarborough (Mar 31, 2006)

You realize that you are going to have some type of inflammable hearth in that area, right?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

That's a hearth not a ledge.
Why not just tile over it?


----------



## jimn (Nov 13, 2010)

Keep it. You need the hearth if you are going to use the fireplace . iMHO The floating hearth looks better than some massive structure up from the floor . If you tiling over the brick I would might do something similar on the hearth . I would be interested how one might tile over that rough brick .


----------



## Leigh82 (Jun 9, 2015)

I have removed the tile that was on the hearth. The fireplace does not host live fires anymore it now has a electric fireplace insert we are thinking of converting to gas in the future. Just want to remove the "hearth" and have extra room in our living space. We have 2x3 tile that we are installing directly on top of the brick I will post pics as the project takes place.


----------



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

we'd use elec chipping guns


----------



## Tscarborough (Mar 31, 2006)

Unless you block the flue, you have to have a non-flammable hearth. It doesn't matter if you are ever going to use it or not, it is code and unsaleable without it.


----------



## fortunerestore (Mar 6, 2014)

You have to use some non-combustible material put on the floor level hearth and under the firebox. It would be better to get the local building codes for installing hearth.


----------



## Leigh82 (Jun 9, 2015)

so to update you on my project, i have removed the hearth, and 1 1/4 inch of brick from both sides of the fire place so i can fit my tiles perfectly. the job took some time but went smoothly. i have attached photos below if you are interested in viewing, today i purchased some thin set. i am able to apply this thin set directly to the brick , Ardex x77 (premium microfiber reinforced polymer modified thin set mortar) a 40lbs bag cost me $50. this stuff is amazing i watched a video on it, the guy applied a 24x24" file on the wall he then buttered another 5 12x12" tiles stacked onto the 24x24" tile and it held with no sag, i was sold. i am hanging 24x32" tiles so this product will be perfect. i will post pics of the finished product when project is complete.


----------



## Leigh82 (Jun 9, 2015)

Here are some photos of my progress


----------



## Leigh82 (Jun 9, 2015)

And it continues.........


----------



## Leigh82 (Jun 9, 2015)

sorry for the upside down and sideway pics


----------

